# Ball on rope



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Where do you guys get the ball on rope toys? Looking for best price/quality. Thanks


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I get Gappay ball on string from Hallmark K9


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo likes the Gappay dice ball
and the chuckit! tug
I have elite balls, gappays, orbees and for some reason those two I linked are the favorite for Karlo. 
I have arthritis in my hands and those smaller strings are painful compared to the chuckit. I ran a spongy line thru the orbee and that works well for me too.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Not sure if they have this particular toy, but you could try Leerburg.com. They have a large selection.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I buy the 3 pack of kong chuck it balls from petco for 19.99$. Then I use twine or other strong rope like stuff and make my own, because they have holes in them. Much cheaper and easier than ordering online because eventually mine always magically dissapear lol. Of course you don't get the nice wood handle but I tie a sturdy knot.

Otherwise I purchase from leerburg I believe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wood handle? The chuckit! balls I have don't have a wooden handle. They have a nice nylon handle. They are the rubber ones, not the tennis ball texture. I keep all my training toys specifically for training so they get put away when we are done with a session. 
The only time I lose toys is when my dog drops them and they roll under my vehicle. I forget to grab them when I move it. Luckily people I train with see my carelessness and grab them for me, lol!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Elite K9 has ones with a Plastic T-handle Elite Working Balls with T-tug Handle-Elite K-9

We also have an Orbee with a rope and a couple rubber chuck-its with a strap, there all good, but mine seem to prefer the Orbee.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you all. I think I found what I want for a decent price.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> wood handle? The chuckit! balls I have don't have a wooden handle. They have a nice nylon handle. They are the rubber ones, not the tennis ball texture. I keep all my training toys specifically for training so they get put away when we are done with a session.
> The only time I lose toys is when my dog drops them and they roll under my vehicle. I forget to grab them when I move it. Luckily people I train with see my carelessness and grab them for me, lol!


No I meant they don't have the nice wood handles as the balls on the rope you buy from places like leerburg

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I will order from Elite K9...

What do you think about the sizes? 2",2.5 and 3". I think 3" is too big for a younger dog (say 3Months). But I also don't want one that the pup will outgrow quickly. 

btw, this is a great site. Prices are great compared to other popular sites. 

Elite Working Balls with T-tug Handle-Elite K-9


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I get mine here https://www.facebook.com/CanisCallidus


----------

